# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Potentie verhogende middelen

## svennie

Zijn er mensen die ervaring hebben met potentie verhogende middelen.
Ik zag op internet bijvoorbeeld: Orviax.

Ik weet niet of hier merken genoemd mogen worden?

Groet,

----------


## sietske763

wat bedoel je svennie, er zijn nl middelen voor de vrouw en voor de man

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Svennie,

Dat soort namen mogen hier wel genoemd worden hoor! Ik heb hier verder geen ervaring mee, maar misschien andere leden wel!

@ Sietske,

Ik denk dat Svennie middelen voor de man bedoeld, aangezien dit topic bij 'Mannen' staat  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## svennie

Ja, inderdaad een middel voor mannen. Als je op de site staat, staan er alleen maar lovende kritieken.

----------


## sietske763

o syl, zit dat zo....ik zie het nu.....
ik raad de rubberen ring aan.....22 euro werkt heel goed!!
wij hebben al veel geprobeerd.....dus als je meer wil weten doe maar een PM

----------


## sietske763

o ja, en op de internetsites word je gewoon beduveld, alles is 10 x zo duur!!

----------


## Sefi

Voedingssupplement Maca kan een positieve invloed hebben op het libido.

----------


## huub1

> o ja, en op de internetsites word je gewoon beduveld, alles is 10 x zo duur!!


Waar haal jij die spullen dan vandaan als ik zo vrij mag zijn?
Huub

----------


## sietske763

sorry voor mn late reactie,
gewoon in shop, madame la duce is de beste, eerlijk advies.

----------


## huub1

> sorry voor mn late reactie,
> gewoon in shop, madame la duce is de beste, eerlijk advies.


En waar is die te vinden?
Huub

----------


## Oki07

Christine le duc is in heel veel steden te vinden. ff googlen, denk ik.

----------


## huub1

Oke bedankt.
Huub

----------


## Robin5233

Vigrax erectiepillen - vigrax.nl Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------

